# Album Covers - Quiz



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Inspired by JoT's Album Covers thread









No prizes for this one, just for fun if you get bored over the long weekend! 20 album covers off the top of my head (either because I liked the album or the cover, or both).

So, can you name the band/artist and the album?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Number 10 ...ZZ TOP Either Afterburner or Eliminator?


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

1. Suzanne Vega

2. AC/DC - Highway to Hell

3. Beatles - Sgt. Peppers

7. Beatles - Abbey Rd

8. Fleetwood Mac - Rumours

9. Prodigy - Fat of the Land

10 ZZ top - Eliminator

11. Blondie - Parallel Lines

12. MeatLoaf - Bat out of Hell

14. Clash - London Calling

15. Madonna - Like a Prayer

17. Sex Pistols - Nevermind the Bollox...

18. Manics - Generation Terrorists

19. Rush

20. Marrillion - Misplaced Childhood


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

4 - Blind Faith

5 - Bugger! I know this one but just can't think of it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I dont think Number 3 is Sgt Pepper..Looks like a looky-likey


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> I dont think Number 3 is Sgt Pepper..Looks like a looky-likey


 Yeah I think so now too


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

1) Suzanne Vega - Suzanne Vega

8) Fleetwood Mac - Rumours

10) ZZ Top - Eliminator

11) Blondie - Parrallel Lines

12) Beatles - Abbey Road

14) The Clash - London Calling

15) Madonna - Ray Of Light

20) Marillion - Misaplaced Childhood

I can see my typing is way too slow.









Well done Ricster.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I only know a few, & they've already been mentioned


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hotmog said:


> 5 - Bugger! I know this one but just can't think of it


So do I









13. Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Ricster said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think Number 3 is Sgt Pepper..Looks like a looky-likey
> ...


The Rutles ?


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

Is 6 Boston?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done so far. Ricster certainly knows his albums! Yes, 6 is Boston. No, 3 is not Rutles but I like your thinking. I'll give you a clue to number 3 as I threw it in as a deliberate trick. It's a various artists/compilation album. Quite well-known to collectors of a particular genre though. So just 3, 5, and 16. to get









1. Suzanne Vega (Ricster)

2. AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Ricster)

3.

4. Blind Faith (Hotmog)

5.

6. Boston (limey)

7. Beatles - Abbey Rd (Ricster)

8. Fleetwood Mac - Rumours (Ricster)

9. Prodigy - Fat of the Land (Ricster)

10 ZZ top - Eliminator (Jason)

11. Blondie - Parallel Lines (Ricster)

12. MeatLoaf - Bat out of Hell (Ricster)

13. Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic (Mac)

14. Clash - London Calling (Ricster)

15. Madonna - Like a Prayer (Ricster)

16.

17. Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks (Ricster)

18. Manic Street Preachers - Generation Terrorists (Ricster)

19. Rush (Ricster)

20. Marrillion - Misplaced Childhood (Ricster)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

I keep thinking Dire Straights when I look at 5 ..Dunno why..


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

16. Chemical Brothers -Dig Your Own Hole


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Right again Ricster, 16 is Chemical Brothers - Dig Your Own Hole


----------



## limey (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonm said:


> I keep thinking Dire Straights when I look at 5 ..Dunno why..


It's certainly familiar. It's another of those "Doh. Of course!!"


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Number 5 is the cover from Free's 2nd studio album - simply called Free









No idea what 13 is though


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Well done Paul. No. 5 is Free.

1. Suzanne Vega (Ricster)

2. AC/DC - Highway to Hell (Ricster)

3. Burning Ambitions: A History of punk

4. Blind Faith (Hotmog)

5. Free (Pauluspaolo)

6. Boston (limey)

7. Beatles - Abbey Rd (Ricster)

8. Fleetwood Mac - Rumours (Ricster)

9. Prodigy - Fat of the Land (Ricster)

10 ZZ top - Eliminator (Jason)

11. Blondie - Parallel Lines (Ricster)

12. MeatLoaf - Bat out of Hell (Ricster)

13. Steely Dan - Pretzel Logic (Mac)

14. Clash - London Calling (Ricster)

15. Madonna - Like a Prayer (Ricster)

16. Chemical Brothers - Dig Your Own Hole (Ricster)

17. Sex Pistols - Never Mind the Bollocks (Ricster)

18. Manic Street Preachers - Generation Terrorists (Ricster)

19. Rush (Ricster)

20. Marillion - Misplaced Childhood (Ricster)

I'll give you number 3. It's a compilation album called Burning Ambitions: A History of Punk. Worth tracking down if you can find a copy


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> Number 5 is the cover from Free's 2nd studio album - simply called Free


Free was my original thought, too, but you try doing a Google search to confirm using "Free album covers", and see what you get!


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

hotmog said:


> pauluspaolo said:
> 
> 
> > Number 5 is the cover from Free's 2nd studio album - simply called Free
> ...


I found a picture of the cover (and details of the album - contents, track listing, producer, band members, cover photographer etc) on Wikipedia - fantastic web resource really


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

pauluspaolo said:


> hotmog said:
> 
> 
> > pauluspaolo said:
> ...


Well done Paul, I'll know where to look next time. I should have known it anyway, as I've got "Heartbreaker" and "The Free Story" double album!


----------

